# MAC stuff and Ikea Brush Storage



## COBI (Jun 22, 2008)

This is the coolest thing; I've only used one side right now as an upright brush holder, plus there are two more trays that I'm not using yet.  This set (for $7.99) also comes with brackets that can be installed inside some of Ikea's "medicine" cabinets.  There is a larger version for $9.99.  I did use the little beads in the base to help the brushes stay more upright.  















From MAC:
Cream Lipliners: Plum royale, Beurre, Sublime Culture
E/S: Juxt (2), Tilt
MSF Natural (Light)
Lipglass (2)
227 Large Fluff Brush


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 22, 2008)

Great haul!!  And that is such an awesome idea for a brush holder!!!  If I had more space I would so steal that idea!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 22, 2008)

That's really cool !


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing idea for brush storage!!! I haven't see it at Ikea do you have a link from the site so I can see where to find it exactly at the store??


----------



## Brittni (Jun 22, 2008)

So neat!


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh I got those ikea trays a while back (apart from the two circlular lid sections are seperated by a tray in the middle) and was going to store them with my brushes, but decided against it as I wanted to put them in my vanity drawer, along with other trays. Nice haul.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 22, 2008)

cool! I bought 3 of those ikea thingys the other day... now i know what ill use them for


----------



## COBI (Jun 22, 2008)

This is the $7.99 version: IKEA | Cabinets | VÃ„TTERN/ANORDNA system | ANORDNA LYX | Storage unit, set of 3
If you switch the size option, you can see the setup of the larger one; I was concerned with it taking up too much room.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG! 
Your brush storage Ikea idea is sooo cool.  
I wanna get one now.  
And I love the black (on Ikea's website).


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 22, 2008)

That is pretty awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 22, 2008)

great haul!! I love the brush holder!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_This is the $7.99 version: IKEA | Cabinets | VÃ„TTERN/ANORDNA system | ANORDNA LYX | Storage unit, set of 3
If you switch the size option, you can see the setup of the larger one; I was concerned with it taking up too much room._

 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 22, 2008)

Oooh, such an awesome storage idea!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 22, 2008)

neat storage idea!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 22, 2008)

i have the same brush holder, i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great haul


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 22, 2008)

Argh, why didn't I see this this morning, or even a few hours ago? I was just down the street from Ikea this afternoon. Love the idea, and I'll definitely use it!


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 23, 2008)

That's veryy cute!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh wow I like the storage idea! And I need to get my hands on Beurre & Sublime culture too!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 23, 2008)

terrific haul


----------

